# PE Rohr für Teichrand?



## neeyo79 (13. Aug. 2013)

Hallo ich heiße Dennis bin 34 Jahre und Neu hier im Forum.
Ich plane im kommenden Frühjahr die Neugestaltung meines Gartenteichs.Ich möchte den Teichrand aus PE Rohr formen und wollte mal fragen ob jemand damit Erfahrung hat.Welcher Rohrdurchmesser ist geeignet usw....

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für jede Antwort....

MfG...Dennis.....


----------



## Roeri (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: PE Rohr für Teichrand?*

Hallo Dennis,

erstmal ein Herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum.
Ich habe damit leider keine Erfahrung, aber warum sollte da nicht funzen.
Ich denke mal du musst nur auffpassen beimÜbergang Folie zum Rohr damit da nichts hohl ist darunter.


----------



## Nori (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: PE Rohr für Teichrand?*

Was soll denn das für einen Vorteil gegenüber einer herkömmlichen Teichrandgestaltung haben?

Gruß Nori


----------



## karsten. (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: PE Rohr für Teichrand?*

Hallo
das ist eine durchaus gängige Methode (auch hier beschriebene) 
um einen "ordentlichen" nivelierten Rand zu bauen . Daran kann man die Kapilarsperre errichten .
Andere Methoden sind die Verwendung von Rasenkanten , Blechen usw.

mfG


----------



## neeyo79 (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: PE Rohr für Teichrand?*

Hallo...

Ich hab mal eine Skizze gezeichnet.Soll die Sache nur veranschaulichen...
Meine Fragen dazu:Reicht es jeden Meter eine Pflock zu setzen?Und wie wird die Folie gestützt wo kein Pflock sitzt?Drückt dann das Wasser die Folie gegen die mit Kies gefüllte Kapilarsperre und stützt so alles?
Ich danke schonmal für jede Antwort..
LG...Dennis...


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: PE Rohr für Teichrand?*

Hallo Dennis,

das geht schon, nur mit den Kurven ist das mit Rohr natürlich nicht so einfach.
Alternativ geht auch ein stabiler Schlauch. Schau doch mal nach billigen Spiralschlauch oder ähnlichen.
Dann kannst Du das auch in einem durch legen.
Ich habe teilweise mit einem DN50 Schlauchrest "aufgefüttert", das ist mehr als genug.
Vermutlich reicht auch ein 3/4''
Statt Holzpfosten habe ich aber Recycling-Kunststoffpfosten genommen.
http://www.recyclingpfaehle.com/categories/view/7
Die verrotten nicht...
1 m Abstand ist zuviel - 50 bis max. 70 cm würde ich nach heutiger Erfahrung nehmen.
Zusätzlich kann man eine Rasenkante anschrauben, dann gibt es einen sauberen Abschluss.
Ich habe dazu eine aus 2 mm PP verwendet.
http://mnrainman.com/shop/article_R...IgTfZ7&shop_param=cid=13&aid=RK-2mm-sch.10-1& 
Vorher hatte ich beim Filtergraben auch ein Teichrandsystem verwendet. 
Hatte mich nicht so überzeugt, da zu steif. 
Bilder findest Du in meinem Album - leider habe ich das mit dem Schlauch nicht Fotografiert. 
Kann am Ende der Woche aber mal ein Bild machen, wie es fertig aussieht und einstellen

Viele Grüße, Knut


----------



## neeyo79 (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: PE Rohr für Teichrand?*

Hallo Knut...

lieben Dank für die Antwort...bin jetzt um einiges Schlauer.......die Kunststoffpfosten sind Super und vom Preis her sogar billiger wie Holz.Die Rasenkante werde ich wohl auch dazu nehmen damit der Abschluß richtig gut wird.
LG...Dennis......Ps...tolle Bilder,freu mich auf das Neue....:9


----------



## MicWeber (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

auch wenn das Thema schon etwas älter ist, möchte ich es gerne nochmal aufgreifen.

Welcher Durchmesser und Länge ist bein den Pfählen zu empfehlen?
Welche höhe nimmt man am besten bei der Rasenkante?

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Micweber


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mic,
bei "gewachsenem" Boden ist so eine Unterstützung nicht nötig. Wenn der Untergrund (falls nicht so stabil) mit der Zeit nachgibt, dann bleibt auf diese Weise zwar das "Teichprofil" hinsichtlich Uferhöhe und Randpostion erhalten, dennoch gerät die Folie darunter unter zusätzliche Spannung. Bei starken Veränderungen des Unterbodens ist also in beiden Fällen Nacharbeit angesagt... .


----------



## MicWeber (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
danke für deine Antwort. Da ich nach dem Schwerkraftprinzip filtern möchte ist mir eine exakte Randposition wichtig.
Ufer ist ganz leicht aufgeschüttet. Daher würde ich gerne auf Nummer sicher gehen.

Gruß
MicWeber


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mic

Die richtige Länge hängt vom Untergrund und der Höhe ab, die man haben will.
Ich hatte die Pfosten geteilt, da es sie nur ab 85 cm gab und dann noch Mühe diese tief genug in den Lehmboden zu rammen. (Hat mich einen Fußnagel gekostet).
 Die Kante habe ich in 12-15 cm genommen. 

Gruß, Knut


----------



## MicWeber (6. Juni 2014)

Super, vielen Dank!

Vom Durchmesser dann wohl besser den kleinsten, oder ?

Gruß
MicWeber


----------



## MicWeber (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo habe noch eine anderer Fage:

Von meiner geplanten Pumpenkammer habe ich ein 110 KG Rohr zum Bachlauf gelegt. Pumpe und Filter soll im Schwerkraftprinzip arbeiten.
Kann der Pumpenausgang dirket mit dem 110 Rohr verbunden werden? Oder verwendetet man hier eher normale Pumpenschläuche?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mic,
um Deine Frage zu beantworten, könnte man ja Romane schreiben. Was für eine Pumpe willst Du denn einsetzen? Für eine Rohrpumpe mit 110er Ausgang kann man einfach sagen: ja, bitte keine Bögen, und keine Steigung.
Für andere klassische "Teichpumpen" musst Du ein wenig basteln.


----------



## bu_bi (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
anstelle von KG-Rohren für das Ufer schlage ich mal Drainagerohr vor.
Das kann schön in der gewünschten Kontur verlegt werden 
und sieht dann nicht so künstlich aus.


----------



## willi1954 (7. Juni 2014)

er wollte do PE Rohr, nicht KG für den Teichrand nehmen, oder?


----------



## bu_bi (7. Juni 2014)

Moin,
so ist es. Ändert an meinem Vorschlag aber nichts ;-)


----------



## MicWeber (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo danke für eure Antworten.

Also muss ich bei der Pumpe wohl basteln müssen.

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, ist der Randbau mit Drainagerohren denn besser als mit der Rasenkante?

Viele Grüße
MicWeber


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mic, 
das beste ist, was gefällt . Da hinter dem Teichrand ohnehin ein mehr oder weniger breiter Graben folgt, und dahinter erst die teichfolie senkrecht aufgestellt, und "auf Niveau" beschnitten wird, verstehe ich den Aufwand am eigentlichen Teichrand weniger. Für "Sichtkanten", wie einem einer Terasse gegenüberliegendem Ufer, das nicht dauerhaft begrünt ist, mag es solche Überlegungen geben. Selbst wenn der Teichrand überflutet werden sollte, ändert das nichts am Aufbau der dahinterliegenden Kapillarsperre - die muss gleichmäßig über Teichniveau stehen, und darf nicht überwuchert, oder überschüttet werden (z. B. von Ameisen, nicht nur von Menschen). Das, was unter der Folie liegt, sieht man nicht - bei mir ist es Erde; mit Rohr oder Rasenkante ist es halt "verformungssicher". Teure Alternativen, die keine Funktion haben, sind also nicht nötig.


----------



## MicWeber (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

gut ich hätte das "Niveau" dann direkt mit dem Teichrand einegstellt und nach der Kapillarsperre nicht mehr so auf die Höhe geachtet.
Deine Lösung ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht. Würde ja bedeuten, dass das Wasser theoretisch auch mal bis in die Kapillarsperre laufen kann? Da ja danach erst der "Niveau-Rand" kommt.

Gruß


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mic,
genau so ist es. Über den ersten Rand (oder Wall) wird das Wasser in den Graben gesaugt per "Dochteffekt". Die oftmals senkrecht aufgestellte Folie an der Kapillarsperre dahinter muss dann "auf Höhe" sein.


----------

